# CMHR THANKSGIVING DRIVE FOR FOSTER HOMES



## Marty (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone! CMHR has had a very busy year. Thanks to our new President Jess Freer, he has had our Board of Directors running like a well oiled machine, which allowed us to rescue many horses this year and find them new homes. We love working under Jess so much and we are so very thankful to him for his guidance and encouragement and leadership.

We need more foster homes to gear up for 2009. With the way things are going, we see a need to get ready for more horses to come into CMHR and we cannot keep our barn doors open without foster care givers.

This is how it works: When we get a call, Shannon and I look on our spreadsheet to find who would be the closest foster home to the horse. We don't want the horses to have to travel too far because usually their condition will not allow it. We then call that home and make arrangements for the horse to go to go into the foster care program at their barn. Upon arrival, or asap, the foster care giver will call their personal vet and arrange an exam for the horse. (Emergencies are treated right then.) If there is no dire emergency, we get the vet report and then the Board of Directors decides from there what is feasible to do to help the horse. The vet will do routine maintenence such as vaccinations, coggins, teeth and geld stallions. CMHR pays for all medical. The foster care giver provides hay and grain and of course their labor. If the horse require special supplments, we pay for that. The foster care giver also tends any medical problems such as having to change bandages, soak feet, and grooming whatever. The foster care giver will then use their personal farrier for feet trims. It is a labor of love. But mostly, we just need places where a horse can plunk it down and be cared for while waiting for someone to adopt them. Unfortunately, some remain in foster care now for a year with no hits in sight yet. We are hoping our Christmas promotions on YOUTUBE will help.

The foster care home always has the option of turning down a particular horse that may require too much daily care, or is to unruly to handle. We were very lucky this year to be able to have a couple of foster people to teach tricks, manner the ones on the wild side, and start some under harness to help them be more desirable for adoption. This of course is a huge plus but not a requirement.

If you have an empty stall; if you have some extra time, if one more won't matter, then you might consider being a foster home. If you would be interested in becoming a foster care giver, please go to our website and download the appropriate form and submit it to our secretary Shannon.

Thank you so much.

Happy Thanksgiving,

Marty CMHR BOD Promotions, Reports, Case Worker

This is a YOUTUBE tribute to our foster care homes of 2008


----------



## SaddleTrail (Nov 9, 2008)

All of you do such a wonderful job and I would like to say Thank you.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 9, 2008)

I did get teh word out yesturday at our 4-H's vendor fair. Our 4-her's had a bake sale for CMHR and we got probably $50 for the horses, plus I gave out flyers and the October News letter. I still have $30 form this spring, my auction money, and the $3 thread money to send. So all together it will be a check for over $100. I will still put the word out. I'm going to start placing the flyers at the vets offices that deal with horses also. My vet will take some an dpass them out to her mini owner customers. I hope this helps.

Christy


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 10, 2008)

Marty, Definitely getting the word out on this end. Thanks everyone from all the minis for everything you do.


----------



## Bren (Nov 26, 2008)

I would be happy to be a foster home if there was a need in VA. I have just 2 minis and they are very sweet and good with all animals. I only have a small mini barn and a few acres but we have a lot of love and have rescued for 7 years now and specialize in hard to place and or special needs animals.

I see there is no one in VA with mini rescue?


----------



## Marty (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Bren. Go to our website and fill out the foster care home app and turn it in to Shannon.


----------

